# lets give a hand to...



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

the ivory billed wood pecker i think it is.it was thought to be extinct for 50 years.luckily they were not.great news huh?


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

yes that is, ill go look it up interesting topic.

Elvis


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

sorry elvis.i thought it was called the angus.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Article here...


http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/28/science/27cnd-bird.html?ex=1115438400&en=9381509aa337866e&ei=5070


Sure is one gorgeous Bird...!


Phil
el ve


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*There Is Good News*

The once thought extinct IVORY-BILLED WOODPECKER, has been found in the Big Woods Region of eastern Arkansas.To learn more on the Ivory-billed Woodpecker biology vist the web site www.bna.bird.cornell.edu GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thanks for the site. I am so glad this particular woodpecker is making a comeback.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, then that is a second siting, then! Great. It's about time for some good news regarding our wild birds.

Thanks for letting us know, George.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*by George*

thats a nice great site, I wonder how many are this kind of birds still around? trying to find some site that can tell me about this any 1 has some idea?

thanks 

Oliver


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Steelers Army said:


> thats a nice great site, I wonder how many are this kind of birds still around? trying to find some site that can tell me about this any 1 has some idea?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Oliver


HI OLIVER, CORNELL University's Lab. of Ornitholosy have quite a large number of sites, I will give you the list that i have.These are all Citizen-Science projects. The birdhouse network www.birds.cornell.edu/birdhouse Birds inforested landscapes www.birds.cornell.edu/bfl Class room feeder watch www.birds.cornell.edu/cfw Golden winged Warbler atlas project www.birds. cornell.edu/gowap Great backyard bird count www.birdsource.org/gbbc House finch disease survey www.birds.edu/hofi Project Feeder watch www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw Project Pigeon watch www.birds.cornell.edu/ppw There email address to some of these sites also 
GEORGE SIMON


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im glad to hear these wounderful birds are making a come back i just hope there forests and lands stay safe too for there living i just new there were more of those birds in the world somewhere hey i belive there is still a passenger pigeon out there somewhere too laugh at me all you want lol .


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Having Hope*

*Hi CRISTINA, I also have hope that the Passenger pigeon will some day in some remote area be found. One should never give up hope. To give up hope is quitting and quiters are losers,and I can see that you are not a quiter. So keep the faith*GEORGE


----------

